# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  BACKUP-JOB

## taheri-ali

سلام
دوستان من یک دیتابیس دارم که اونو تنظیم کرده بودم که هرشب BACKUP
بگیره. با JOB
تا اینجا مشکلی نیود و اون کارو انجام می داد
ولی من رفتم و برای این که کسی نتونه بدون پسورد وارد SQL بشه یوزر ADMINISTRATOR رو DENY کردم
حالا فقط با SA می شه به سیستم وارد شد.
مشکل اینه که حالا همه JOB های من از کار افتاده و فقط با GRANT کردن ADMINISTRATOR درست میشه
پسورد SA رو هم توی CONNECTION های JOB وارد کردم و اونو ست کردم ولی بازم کار نمی کنه
مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## Ali_M_K

باید از قسمت sql configuration,  دوباره کاربر و پس اونو برای سرویسهای مورد نیاز ست کنید - همین

----------

